# taxe foncieres



## davy42 (Aug 26, 2012)

is it me or have they really hiked up the foncieres this year mine has gone up from 2995 euro up to 3933, am i the only one who thinks this is out of order, or is there a good reason for this . im near riberac dordogne.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The taxe fonciers is locally determined - and yes, it's very possible that your local government has jacked up the rates significantly. Seems to be the current done thing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

